# NYTimes: Treating Disease With a Famous Face



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

December 15, 2002Treating Disease With a Famous FaceBy ALEX KUCZYNSKI PUBLICIST from a big agency with corporate clients called on a hunch. "This might be a long shot," she said. "But this is the hot new disease."Everybody who is anybody has I.B.S., she said, rattling off names: a comedian, an actress, a celebrity couple. Even John F. Kennedy, whose diagnosis was just made, posthumously. And I.B.S. stands for? "Irritable bowel syndrome," the publicist said. Lynda Carter ï¿½ an actress perhaps best remembered as Wonder Woman in the 1970's ï¿½ was to be the new celebrity spokeswoman for the syndrome.The complete 3 page article is here: http://www.nytimes.com/2002/12/15/fashion/15DISE.html


----------

